# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Օրինապաշտ քաղաքացին / Law Abiding Citizen

## Հայկօ

*Օրինապաշտ քաղաքացին / Law Abiding Citizen*




ԱՄՆ, 2009

*Ռեժիսյոր*` Ֆ. Գերի Գրեյ
*Սցենարիստ*` Կուրտ Ուիմմեր
*Դերասաններ*` Ջերարդ Բաթլեր, Ջեյմի Ֆոքս, Մայքլ Գեմբոն, Լեսլի Բիբ, Ջոշ Ստյուրատ, Ռեջինա Հոլլ, Բրյուս ՄակԳիլ, Կրիստիան Շտոլտե, Վիոլա Դևիս, Կոլմ Մինի և ուրիշներ
*IMDB-ի գնահատականը*` 7.3/10  (14 410 ձայն)
*Ժանրը*` թրիլլեր, դրամա, քրեական
*Պաշտոնական սայթը*` http://www.lawabidingcitizenfilm.com/

_Քլայդ Շելդոնն ուներ ամեն ինչ. սիրելի կին, երեխա, լավ աշխատանք… Բայց չար բախտը որոշեց յուրովի տնօրինել նրա երջանկությունը: Ավազակների հարձակումը խլեց նրանից այդ ամենը՝ փոխարենը ոչինչ չթողնելով: Քլայդի հույսը, որ ոճրագործները կստատնան իրենց արդար պատիժը, փշուր-փշուր եղավ՝ օրինապահների հանդեպ հավատի հետ մեկտեղ, երբ դատախազի օգնականը շահավետ գործարք կնքեց մեղադրյալներից մեկի հետ՝ չափազանց մեղմ պատիժ տալով նրան… Եվ այդ ժամանակ Շելդոնը որոշեց սկսել իր սեփական խաղը: Այսուհետ նա պետք է անձամբ պատժի մեղավորներին, իսկ արդարադատության փտած համակարգը ցուցադրաբար նվաստացնի: Եվ հանուն այդ նպատակի նա պատրաստ է ամեն ինչի…_



Նախապես որոշված էր, որ «Օրինապաշտ քաղաքացին» պիտի նկարի Ֆրենք Դարաբոնտը: Եթե հաշվի առնենք այս ռեժիսյորի նախորդ աշխատանքները («Փախուստ Շոուշենկից», «Կանաչ մղոն») և Ուիմմերի նոր սցենարում գերակշռող «բանտային ռոմանտիկան», «Քաղաքացիի» որակի մասին կարելի կլիներ չկասկածել: Բայց ավաղ, նկարահանումների ժամանակ ֆիլմի պրոդյուսերների (որոնց գլխավորում է, ի դեպ, հենց Բաթլերը) և Դարաբոնտի միջով սև կատու անցավ, և ռեժիսյորական աթոռին բազմեց ամերիկացի Գերի Գրեյը: Հիշեցնենք, որ վերջինիս հաշվին գրանցված են մի քանի՝ թեկուզ ոչ հանճարեղ, սակայն բավականին որակյալ ֆիլմեր. «Գողություն իտալական ձևովի» ռիմեյքը և «Բանակցողը»: Այնուամենայնիվ՝ սրանց բնույթը մի քիչ տարբեր է Դարաբոնդի «բանտային» ոլորտից: Այդ իսկ պատճառով Գրեյը որոշեց շատ չանդրադառնալ «ազատազրկմանը»՝ կադրում առավելությունը տալով լարված մթնոլորտին ու խճճված իրադրություններին: Այս ամենին միանշանակ գնահատական տալու համար դեռ շատ վաղ է, սակայն մի բան պարզ է. Գրեյը նկարել է իր կարիերայի ամենաուժեղ ֆիլմերից մեկը: Իսկ ահա կինոքննադատները բավականին սառը դիմավորեցին Գրեյի կինոնկարը, և պետք է ասել՝ ոչ անհիմն:



Ուիմմերին, անշուշտ, հաջողվել է բավականին հետաքրքիր սյուժե ստեղծել: Սակայն այստեղ որևէ օրիգինալության կամ առաջինը լինելու մասին խոսք անգամ լինել չի կարող. նույնիսկ եթե մոռանանք կինոնկարի անմիջական մրցակիցներին, պատմությունը ջրի երկու կաթիլի պես նման է… «Պետության թշնամու» շուռ տված տարբերակին: Սքոթի ֆիլմում պետական ամբողջ ապարատն աշխատում էր մեկ մարդու՝ Ուիլլ Սմիթի հերոսի դեմ, իսկ «Օրինապաշտ քաղաքացի» կինոնկարում վշտից խելակորույս տղամարդը հետևողականորեն կառուցում է իր սեփական համակարգը, որը թույլ կտա նրան օգտագործել պետական մեքենայի թույլ տեղերն ու դրանց միջոցով ղեկավարել մարդկանց, իշխանություն ձեռք բերել և անգամ՝ ազդել հասարակական կարծիքի վրա: Ռեժիսյորն անդրադառնում է նաև հերոսի՝ մարդկանց դատելու ու անմեղներին վտանգի ենթարկելու իրավունքի հարցին՝ այդպիսով մեծացնելով հանդիսատեսի հետարքրքությունը ֆիլմի նկատմամբ:



Ֆիլմի երկրորդ պլանում տեղի է ունենում  «բնավորությունների պատերազմը». մեծ հոգեկան ցավ ապրող զոհն ընդդեմ դատախազության բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյայի: «Ակամա չարագործի» դերը խաղում է Ջերարդ Բաթլերը, ով նաև ֆիլմի պրոդյուսերն է: Այս դերասանը վերջերս խիստ ակտիվ կերպով նկարահանվում է, ընդ որում՝ գրեթե ցանկացած ժանրում՝ սկսած ռոմանտիկ կոմեդիաներից ու մելոդրամաներից («Մերկ ճշմարտություն», «Հ.Գ. Ես սիրում եմ քեզ»), վերջացրած զուտ էքշն-մարտաֆիլմերով («Գեյմերը»), կոմիքսների էկրանացումով («300») և տիպիկ գայռիչիական անկրկնելի «Ռոքնռոլլայով»: Ռինգի մյուս անկյունում է ռեժիսյորի մտերիմ ընկեր Ջեյմի Ֆոքսը, ով խաղում է դատախազի վերոհիշյալ օգնականին: Չնայած Ռեյ Չալզին փայլուն կերպով մարմնավորելու համար ստացած իր «Օսկարին»՝ Ֆոքսը վերջերս փոքր-ինչ «թափը կոտրել է». նկարահանվելը՝ նկարահանվում է, անկասկած՝ լավ է խաղում, բայց ոչ մի առանձնապես աչքի ընկող դերակատարում վերջերս չի ունեցել: Հուսանք, որ «Օրինապաշտ քաղաքացին» ֆիլմում նա կլինի Բաթլերի արժանի խաղընկերը: Ինչ վերաբերում է ֆիլմին, ապա լարված, դաժան ու հետաքրքիր թրիլլերների բոլոր սիրահարներին վստահաբար կարելի է խորհուրդ տալ այն դիտել:

----------

Gayl (27.12.2009), Jarre (29.12.2009), masivec (27.12.2009), matlev (28.12.2009), Norton (28.12.2009), Sagittarius (28.12.2009), VisTolog (07.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (28.12.2009), Դատարկություն (28.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

«Օրինապաշտ քաղաքացին» մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ նայեցի, շատ դուրս եկավ: Հոյակապ ֆիլմ էր, մի հատ տենց քաղաքացի Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանն ա պետք:

----------

Gayl (30.12.2009), ministr (31.12.2009), VisTolog (07.11.2010)

----------


## masivec

նայելուց Պաբեգը հիշացրեց :Smile:

----------

Albus (28.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

«Օրինապաշտ քաղաքացին» երեկ տեսա,շատ լավն էր:

----------

masivec (30.12.2009)

----------

